# Fluval Edge Planted Aquarium- Les Miserables Edition



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful recording! Oh, and nice tank too.


----------



## CapturedSociety (May 6, 2014)

SueD said:


> Beautiful recording! Oh, and nice tank too.


Thanks mate


----------

